# City Ambulance - Eureka, CA



## Thricenotrice (Dec 12, 2012)

Anybody know anything about them? Can't find anything online or on the forums. All I know is they are in Eureka and do parts of Humboldt county. Also, can't find their protocols anywhere (although I only searched for 5 min on that topic). Any insight is appreciated!


----------



## Thricenotrice (Dec 17, 2012)

Found the protocols, North Coast EMS in CA (I think). Nobody has any info on them?


----------



## Thricenotrice (Jan 4, 2013)

Got a full time medic spot offer, in case anybody has some info for me 

(Mods, is this considered a bump?)


----------



## wildrivermedic (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorry, don't know anything about them except that they frequently advertise on Craigslist for medics. Did you take the job?


----------



## Thricenotrice (Jan 12, 2013)

Haven't come to a decision yet. Need to pretty soon if I still want the offer. 

Are you in that area at all?


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 13, 2013)

Don't.............unless this is a first job. Otherwise research why turnover is so high is all i will say. 

Also what reputable company hires from Craigslist, just food for thought.


----------



## Thricenotrice (Jan 13, 2013)

Reasons? PM me if you don't mind


----------



## hibiti87 (Jan 13, 2013)

i am also interested if you could shed some light.


----------



## wildrivermedic (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm nearby but in another county, so we haven't crossed paths and I don't even know the gossip .

I did mention the frequent cragslist ads by way of a warning... the rapid turnover would be a red flag to me, if I was planning to relocate/change my life for the job.


----------



## Matches (Feb 25, 2013)

City Ambulance has some gnarly calls and some gnarly sup's. If you want 911, your going to get very good very fast or drown. Don't do a good job and you'll be answering to your co-workers. I'd suggest already having 911 experience for your own benefit, but they'll hire newbies. Be ready to work with some very big personalities, hence the turn over. The one good thing about the job that as far as calls go, it tends to be everything you'd hope to respond to and more.


----------



## slewy (Feb 25, 2013)

Thricenotrice said:


> Got a full time medic spot offer,
> 
> (Mods, is this considered a bump?)



Good luck man! Making the move up North?


----------



## HumLife (Sep 22, 2013)

*I am "Them"*

We use Craigslist because people like yourself job search there.  We hire often because we loose a couple paramedics a year because they are accepted into Nursing school, PA school or move back where they came from for the job they couldn't get two years before because they had no experience.  

We do have strong personalities and we build strong paramedics who have good skills and are able to think on their feet.  The county offers so many call types in all types of settings and you are the only paramedic on most calls.  
Those that can't handle that, need not apply. 

Email me if you think you need more information.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 22, 2013)

Gotta sell yourself to this crowd of informed individuals.

What vehicles are you running type/mileage.

CMs and other equipment?

Paid education?

Union shop?

Protocols can be found here

Northcoastems.com


Curious do EMTs still have to start as taxi drivers for a year under the guise of (area orientation) With the cab company that is also owned by the ambulance service?


----------

